# Easycap Capture USB Device Won't Work



## tman77z (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered a Easycap capture device off Amazon in hopes to be able to record and stream console games for youtube. I have all the wires setup properly, but I keep getting an issue when installing the driver. I have windows 7 x64 bit for my OS and I've had this problem with other capture cards as well. I'm not sure what the problem is because I have the correct drivers, but they won't work with the hardware properly.
In my case, I have the driver installed properly, but when I plug in the device it says 'Device driver software was not successfully installed'
'SM-USB 007 Device unplugged' then if I look under devices and printers the device comes up as 'unspecified' and its named 'SMI Grabber DEV' The SMI Grabber DEV comes up as a device recorder in my video program, Debut Video Capture Software, but it just doesn't record the screen or audio at all.
Any tips you may have would be REALLY helpful, because after this happening two times, I'm getting very annoyed.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Based on the initial error, the drivers are not installing properly. The hardware has to installed before you can install the driver. So I don't see how you can have "driver installed properly", and then connect the hardware.

Easycap is mediocre at best. Most often, they work or they don't (there are numerous posts here for similar issues). This is one of the hassles of trying to save money. I only recommend Hauppauge capture cards. Quality hardware with official support.

Does the hardware (and the driver CD) even support Win7 64bit? In any case, uninstall, reboot, try again.


----------



## tman77z (Jul 7, 2012)

I've trIed uninstalling and reinstalling miltie times and it still hang worked. It just keeps saying the driver has failed to install correctly. Is there a way to fix or restart my driver installer? It seems that the driers work for lots of other people, so I think it has something to do with my computer and not the driver itself.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely a conflict with other drivers or software installed on your system.

There are numerous topics posted here at TSF, and elsewhere about Easycap. Basically, it works properly or it doesn't. They have no official support, and the only drivers you will find are what are on the CD or uploaded to the internet by other users. I will personally not recommend any drivers or software not supplied by the manufacturer.

If you insist on trying to get it to work, I can only suggest performing a fresh install of your OS. Install all of the hardware drivers and then try installing Easycap before any other software is installed. That will eliminate any conflicts with other software. If it still doesn't work, then it's a hardware/driver conflict. Nothing you can do about that. If it does work, then ensure you test again after each software installation/update. That way if/when it stops working, you will know what is causing the problem.

Aside from that, as previously noted, use quality hardware.


----------



## tman77z (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to try disabling my anti virus and see if it works and if not I'll try uninstalling the os and everything like you suggested. Thanks for your suggestions and im gonna hope for the best!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Take your time and ensure you have copies of all important files...especially if you don't have a working backup plan.

Good luck.


----------

